# Let me draw your fish!



## eastumn (6 mo ago)

Yeah, it's another one of those threads. I figure nobody really says no to free art.

I'm designing a t-shirt for myself and came up with this:










This is Arancino, my precious copper koi boy. If you're wondering what the hanzi says, it says "加油," which is a Chinese cheer/encouragement phrase that approximately means "let's go!/fight!/keep going!/you can do it!". I chose it because it's one of my favourite phrases.

Just post a picture of your fish here (it doesn't have to be a betta, but we're on bettafish.com so might as well) and I will draw them.


----------



## FunFishFriend (11 mo ago)

Hello! Will you draw a pic of my sweet Mothra?


----------



## eastumn (6 mo ago)

FunFishFriend said:


> Hello! Will you draw a pic of my sweet Mothra?
> View attachment 1044167
> 
> View attachment 1044168


Here you go!


----------



## FunFishFriend (11 mo ago)

eastumn said:


> Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 1044173


OMG! You did an amazing job!!! So much detail! You even got the little streaks of blue in his fins and the red patches near his eyes! I’ve now showed this to all of my family as well as printed it out and hung it above his tank. I think he loves it! Anyway, much thanks from me and from Re!


----------



## eastumn (6 mo ago)

I'm very honoured and happy that you like it! Thank you!

Here are two of my older bettas - Gio and Mazu. I drew Mazu with her stress stripes since that's how she looked like before she passed.


















That'll be all for today - later, I'll draw my other two late bettas, Xingyun and Kal.


----------



## EDRVT (9 mo ago)

Hello! Your drawings are beautiful!! Would you be able to draw my daughter's baby boy Pluto. She lost him unexpectedly around 2 weeks ago and she is very sad. I have attached some photos. If you could draw him, I would greatly appreciate it!!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Please do my boy, Lex!! He's a betta Hendra, so you can google for better photos if mina are not good enough. I love your art!!!!


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

Omg your drawings are so good. what do you use to draw them?

Could you help me draw my betta? Thx!


----------



## eastumn (6 mo ago)

Thank you everyone!



EDRVT said:


> Hello! Your drawings are beautiful!! Would you be able to draw my daughter's baby boy Pluto. She lost him unexpectedly around 2 weeks ago and she is very sad. I have attached some photos. If you could draw him, I would greatly appreciate it!!


I'm very sorry for her loss! I hope the picture I drew makes it a little more bearable.


























The next person that posts will get a coloured pencil drawing - I want to try my hand at that.


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Can you draw Astro. He is now sick and probably will pass but I would love a pic of him to remember








But can he be in a different background then a hospital cup?


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Wow!! Thats amazing!!! And so fast!!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## eastumn (6 mo ago)

TropicalFlow3 said:


> Can you draw Astro. He is now sick and probably will pass but I would love a pic of him to remember
> View attachment 1044213
> 
> But can he be in a different background then a hospital cup?


Sure. Do you have any preference for the background? If not, I'll do what I think looks best.

I hope this little guy gets better. If not, swim in peace.


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

eastumn said:


> Sure. Do you have any preference for the background? If not, I'll do what I think looks best.
> 
> I hope this little guy gets better. If not, swim in peace.


thank you. Whatever backround looks best in your opinion. but i do love anythimg teal coloured lol


----------



## eastumn (6 mo ago)

Here you go. I think my talents lie with digital art. Heh.


----------



## EDRVT (9 mo ago)

eastumn said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!! The drawing is beautiful! I know she will love it and I really appreciate it!


----------



## Bastien (6 mo ago)

Could you draw my two betta if you are able too.


----------



## eastumn (6 mo ago)

Here you go. I hope you like them. :]


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

eastumn said:


> Here you go. I think my talents lie with digital art. Heh.
> 
> View attachment 1044214


No your pencil art is lovely too!!!


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

Could you maybe do another drawing for me? This is my deceased betta. If not it’s fine too. Thanks regardless!!!


----------



## eastumn (6 mo ago)

XDbetta said:


> Could you maybe do another drawing for me? This is my deceased betta. If not it’s fine too. Thanks regardless!!!
> 
> View attachment 1044240


Sure. What kind of tail does he have?


----------



## Bastien (6 mo ago)

.


----------



## Bastien (6 mo ago)

eastumn said:


> Here you go. I hope you like them. :]
> 
> View attachment 1044238
> View attachment 1044239


Thanks a lot they are very pretty


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Could you also do El?


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Woops I cant upload pics or post links now, but you will find pics of Eleven in my "Wild Bettas (for the 6 gallon)" thread.


----------



## eastumn (6 mo ago)

Sorry for the delay! I've been feeling unwell.


















Here are your lovely kids. :]


----------



## boredturtle (6 mo ago)

Your quite the artist!
Mind doing my new boy for me


----------



## Bastien (6 mo ago)

eastumn said:


> Sorry for the delay! I've been feeling unwell.
> 
> View attachment 1044336
> 
> ...


Thanks there are very pretty


----------



## CarolSL13 (Apr 1, 2020)

If you are still drawing our lives, this is my new baby. No name as of yet.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Ohh Eleven is great!! When I get home to my computer I'll use lex and el for my profile pic. And ...I just realized she has no ventrals! Is there a chance you could add them?


----------



## eastumn (6 mo ago)

betta4ever! said:


> Ohh Eleven is great!! When I get home to my computer I'll use lex and el for my profile pic. And ...I just realized she has no ventrals! Is there a chance you could add them?


Sorry about that, they weren't very visible in the reference. Here you go!










I will draw Carol and boredturtle's fish later. :]


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

eastumn said:


> Sorry about that, they weren't very visible in the reference. Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 1044361
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!! You're the best betta artist 😜


----------



## eastumn (6 mo ago)

Here you go, you two!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Your art is so beautiful!!

Would you be willing to do one of my guys? I know you've gotten a lot of requests, so no rush nor worries if you can't! 

He is missing his caudal fin, you are welcome to draw him with or without it, whatever works best for you!


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

eastumn said:


> Sure. What kind of tail does he have?


Sorry ididn’t get an alert for this. Here, this is a picture with his tail:










Thanks!!! You’re really talented!!!

Edit: you’re messages didn’t load in just now. Thanks!!! The drawing’s very nice!!!


----------



## helen johnson (7 mo ago)

Well done ! great work




Kodi nox​


----------



## eastumn (6 mo ago)

Eridanus said:


> Your art is so beautiful!!
> 
> Would you be willing to do one of my guys? I know you've gotten a lot of requests, so no rush nor worries if you can't!
> 
> ...












Here you go! This is my favourite one so far.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

eastumn said:


> View attachment 1044486
> 
> 
> Here you go! This is my favourite one so far.


That is STUNNING!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Rose of sharon (May 23, 2020)

Your art is just amazing!!!! Love all of it!!!

If you have time, can you draw my little guy? He was my favorite. His name was Sunny, a Wal-Mart rescue betta.


----------



## eastumn (6 mo ago)

Rose of sharon said:


> Your art is just amazing!!!! Love all of it!!!
> 
> If you have time, can you draw my little guy? He was my favorite. His name was Sunny, a Wal-Mart rescue betta.
> 
> ...












Done! I drew it with another software this time. I hope you like it. :]


----------



## Rose of sharon (May 23, 2020)

I love it!!! Thank you so much!!!! It's beautiful!! 💕


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Those are the 3 splendens I have owned. You could either do one, two or all three of them. First two pics is Jedi, third pic is Mango and fourth pic is Espresso....


----------



## eastumn (6 mo ago)

betta4ever! said:


> Those are the 3 splendens I have owned. You could either do one, two or all three of them. First two pics is Jedi, third pic is Mango and fourth pic is Espresso....


I'm happy to draw any and all bettas! Here they are!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Omg omg omg that's so so good!!!! No, it's actually PERFECT!!! So much detail!! You're such a good artist! Keep up the great work....


----------



## EDRVT (9 mo ago)

Hello! Are you still taking requests?

If so I have Indigo and Neptune!


----------



## boredturtle (6 mo ago)

Would you mind drawing my girl mango? 
she has dropsy rn and sadly I'm forced to consider euthanasia because it's quite bad


----------



## eastumn (6 mo ago)

I apologise for the incredibly late responses. Requests are still open; I am simply out of country and am down with a sickness, so I have been busy.



EDRVT said:


> Hello! Are you still taking requests?
> 
> If so I have Indigo and Neptune!




















I hope you like them.




boredturtle said:


> Would you mind drawing my girl mango?
> she has dropsy rn and sadly I'm forced to consider euthanasia because it's quite bad
> 
> View attachment 1044814
> View attachment 1044815


I'm sorry for your loss. Here she is.


----------



## EDRVT (9 mo ago)

Neptune and Indigo are stunning!! I have one more if you don't mind. We also lost our Mel to dropsy this morning.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

EDRVT said:


> Neptune and Indigo are stunning!! I have one more if you don't mind. We also lost our Mel to dropsy this morning.


I'm sorry for your loss.... She's gorgeous.


----------



## eastumn (6 mo ago)

EDRVT said:


> Neptune and Indigo are stunning!! I have one more if you don't mind. We also lost our Mel to dropsy this morning.












I don't mind. I love drawing fish. Here you go!


----------



## EDRVT (9 mo ago)

eastumn said:


> View attachment 1045155
> 
> 
> I don't mind. I love drawing fish. Here you go!


Thank you so much! She's beautiful! And thank you betta4ever! She was a special, fiery little girl.


----------



## LB010222 (11 mo ago)

Wow you are so talented!


----------



## XDbetta (Dec 5, 2021)

Do you still take requests?


----------

